# PnP VM4



## DougP (28/9/22)

Currently using PnP VM4 coils in a PnP tank.

Coil is 0.6ohm, RDL at 22 watts.
I am really enjoying the vape from this setup.
Only problem I am finding is that these coils do not last to long before they gunkup. 

Anybody have experience with regards to the other manufactures and their coil lifespan.

Ideally want to stick with RDL in the 20 - 35 wattage range

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/9/22)

In my experience with the VooPoo PnP coils - all of them don't really last besides the 0.15 ohm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (28/9/22)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> In my experience with the VooPoo PnP coils - all of them don't really last besides the 0.15 ohm.


So true and sad because it's actually a really good vape.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/9/22)

DougP said:


> So true and sad because it's actually a really good vape.


That said; the 0.15 coil is amazing (flavour and longevity) although you'll have to run it at 45w or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/9/22)

Yeah, I also found the VM6 to be the best coils in the range. But like @ace_d_house_cat mentioned, you'll need a bit more power to get their true potential


----------



## Hooked (29/9/22)

DougP said:


> Currently using PnP VM4 coils in a PnP tank.
> 
> Coil is 0.6ohm, RDL at 22 watts.
> I am really enjoying the vape from this setup.
> ...



Hi @DougP, the 0.6ohm coils are dreadful - I've found that they last 2 - 3 days only. 

However, the 0.15 and 0.3 are good. I suggest that you go for the* 0.3ohm (VM1),* which has a range of 32 - 40W. Mine lasts a week.


----------



## DougP (29/9/22)

Hooked said:


> Hi @DougP, the 0.6ohm coils are dreadful - I've found that they last 2 - 3 days only.
> 
> However, the 0.15 and 0.3 are good. I suggest that you go for the* 0.3ohm (VM1),* which has a range of 32 - 40W. Mine lasts a week.


Yip on the 0.6 ohm I get 3 days max.
I shall try the 0.3 ohm ones..
You have any idea on how long the vaporesso gt or smok coils last.


----------



## Hooked (30/9/22)

DougP said:


> Yip on the 0.6 ohm I get 3 days max.
> I shall try the 0.3 ohm ones..
> You have any idea on how long the vaporesso gt or smok coils last.



Both Vaporesso GT and Smok lasted a week with me, but I was using the high wattage coils:
Vaporesso 0.18ohm and Smok 0.15ohm. 
I've never tried any of the others.


----------



## DougP (30/9/22)

Hooked said:


> Both Vaporesso GT and Smok lasted a week with me, but I was using the high wattage coils:
> Vaporesso 0.18ohm and Smok 0.15ohm.
> I've never tried any of the others.


 
I ordered the Innokin Coolfire z80 mod with the Z Coils so let's see how they perform


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

DougP said:


> I ordered the Innokin Coolfire z80 mod with the Z Coils so let's see how they perform


my mrs has been using the zenith with the Z coils for close on 2 years now, loves them. gets about 10 days from a coil but her juice isnt a coil killer at all!


----------



## DougP (30/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> my mrs has been using the zenith with the Z coils for close on 2 years now, loves them. gets about 10 days from a coil but her juice isnt a coil killer at all!


Now that sounds much better.

We all know just how fussy your Mrs is and if she gives a thumbs up then that is better than any reviewer.

I run 2 separate setups with the pnp 0.6 ohm coils, one desert and one fruit and both don't last longer than 3 days before they either leak or flavor drops off.

I have heard good things about the Z coils and the Coolfire Z80.
I plan to use the 0.3ohm coils in RDL mode.

If I may ask what frequency are you using in F0 mode for RDL (0.3ohm coil)


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

DougP said:


> Now that sounds much better.
> 
> We all know just how fussy your Mrs is and if she gives a thumbs up then that is better than any reviewer.
> 
> ...


she uses the zenith 2 tank on a gen 200 so i cant answer about the frequency thing!

0.3 ohm coils at about 20w, she likes a cool vape for her ridiculous menthol ice tobacco i make her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

DougP said:


> We all know just how fussy your Mrs is and if she gives a thumbs up then that is better than any reviewer.


I called her to tell her she's famous on the forum for being fussy! Got a good giggle for this one!


----------



## DougP (30/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> I called her to tell her she's famous on the forum for being fussy! Got a good giggle for this one!


It's safe to say before you buy any RTA or coil... First search for Paul33 posts and replies to threads.
Invariably you will see that this particular item has been mentioned and either passed, or failed, his Mrs test and there will be her reported critique or praise.
Who needs Mike's Vapes, J haze and the likes thereof when we have Paul's Mrs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

DougP said:


> It's safe to say before you buy any RTA or coil... First search for Paul33 posts and replies to threads.
> Invariably you will see that this particular item has been mentioned and either passed, or failed, his Mrs test and there will be her reported critique or praise.
> Who needs Mike's Vapes, J haze and the likes thereof when we have Paul's Mrs.


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

DougP said:


> It's safe to say before you buy any RTA or coil... First search for Paul33 posts and replies to threads.
> Invariably you will see that this particular item has been mentioned and either passed, or failed, his Mrs test and there will be her reported critique or praise.
> Who needs Mike's Vapes, J haze and the likes thereof when we have Paul's Mrs.


on that note if you dont like mtl dont get he innokin zlide tank. says its rdl but its VERY restricted! takes the same coils as the zenith 2 so i grabbed the mrs one, but its super tight and isnt RDL.

she wasnt impressed to say the least.


----------



## DougP (30/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> on that note if you dont like mtl dont get he innokin zlide tank. says its rdl but its VERY restricted! takes the same coils as the zenith 2 so i grabbed the mrs one, but its super tight and isnt RDL.
> 
> she wasnt impressed to say the least.


I dont do MTL so I'm hoping this zenith II tank is not to restricted as I want RDL


----------



## DougP (30/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> on that note if you dont like mtl dont get he innokin zlide tank. says its rdl but its VERY restricted! takes the same coils as the zenith 2 so i grabbed the mrs one, but its super tight and isnt RDL.
> 
> she wasnt impressed to say the least.


Can I also contact you for airfryer, TV and other electronic reviews by the Mrs or does she only review vape items

Just by the by where can I read the review she has posted on you.


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

DougP said:


> Just by the by where can I read the review she has posted on you.


www.myhusbandisadumbass.com


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

DougP said:


> airfryer


the airfryer is mine!!!

told her that when she's had enough of me she can go but has to leave my tv, my cat and my airfryer!


----------



## DougP (30/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> www.myhusbandisadumbass.com


At least you got a good one.
Mine posted on:
www.myhusbandisadic.com

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (30/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> the airfryer is mine!!!
> 
> told her that when she's had enough of me she can go but has to leave my tv, my cat and my airfryer!


I do agree...
I will pay for 3 lawyers to fight her for the airfryer.
I will die defending my airfryer

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (30/9/22)

Who mentioned airfryer, whereisit, what's the recipe ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (30/9/22)

Stranger said:


> Who mentioned airfryer, whereisit, what's the recipe ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (30/9/22)

@Paul33
Just took delivery of the Coolfire z80 with the zenith II tank and installed the 0.3ohm coil.
Great vape and great flavor.
You wife definetly has excellent taste.
Oops let me clarify and caviat that...
She has excellent taste when it comes to vape gear. 
Until I see a picture of you I cannot generalise that she has excellent taste overall.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/22)

DougP said:


> @Paul33
> Just took delivery of the Coolfire z80 with the zenith II tank and installed the 0.3ohm coil.
> Great vape and great flavor.
> You wife definetly has excellent taste.
> ...


Vape gear - YES 
Husbands - Not so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------

